# Cabela's- deal on muzzle loader



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Hubby's friend just emailed to let us know about a sale that Cabela's is having on black powder rifles. The friend bought one last weekend, but when hubby checked the ad was gone from the website so we figured we had missed it. Today the friend emailed again to say that the ad was back up. Hubby just popped over and ordered us a Thompson Genesis. Normally a $259 rifle on sale for $144.99, plus a $20 Cabela's rebate, plus a $35 manufacturer's rebate. Total cost- $90! (before tax and shipping. still......).

I don't know if it is the rifle that would have been hubby's first choice, but we haven't done a lot of research- we were not planning on buying a rifle this year cause we are still trying to sell my house and holding on to as much of our cash as possible until then. But, seeing as how we only got one deer this season we decided it was worth the price if we only get one MORE deer with it. WE can always re-sell it later and upgrade if we find another one we like better. Or, maybe this will be MY black powder rifle and hubby can upgrade, lol.

So, if you need a rifle, pop over and check it out at Cabela's website.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's a good deal,it's a solid rifle i have two of them and my wife really likes her's as well.That's really a bargain price good luck hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The Genesis is not a Thompson Center rifle. It is a made for Remington by Truditions rifle. When they first came on the market people had doubts since it (truditions) is part ot the BPI company and the barrels were made in Spain. There were also some conserens about the torch cam action and clearing a scope. Seems all that has been put to bed and many are raveing about what fine shooting rifles they are today.

For example from this Wisconsin owner.
I bought a stainless steel model and could not be happier with the rifle. We have to use a 1x scope in our state, but even with that and 100 grains of Pyrodex P with a 300 grain Speer HP on top, it will shoot better then I am able to. 

That load would probably stop a moose by the way. 

 I bet a big reason it is so well excepted now is the price drop. :shrug: I could be wrong though. I know I would chose it over a T/C omeaga.

 Al


 Al


----------



## goosifer (Mar 2, 2008)

Elizabeth, thanks for the deal. I got one last night.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm looking at this CVA Kodiak for $199.I know alot are down on CVA but I've been shooting them for years and never had a problem.

http://www.cva.com/bargain.html

big rockpile


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

CVA's are not bad and thier upper end ML are usually really good from the guys I know that have em. 

That deal is almost too good to pass up... 

I already have too many ML though but the ability to use the 209 primers IS tempting. The cost of that deal is only about double of most conversions...

I am only glad its not stainless or for that price or even I'd have ta get one


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

The thing I don't like about CVA is that many of their parts are restricted and they won't even ship them to an FFL dealer or gunsmith. If certain parts break you have no choice but to send the entire gun back to the factory.

As a gunsmith this kinda erks me, because even other firearm manufactures that won't sell certain parts to individuals will send them to me upon providing an FFL or proof of gunsmith training.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

gunsmithgirl said:


> The thing I don't like about CVA is that many of their parts are restricted and they won't even ship them to an FFL dealer or gunsmith. If certain parts break you have no choice but to send the entire gun back to the factory.
> 
> As a gunsmith this kinda erks me, because even other firearm manufactures that won't sell certain parts to individuals will send them to me upon providing an FFL or proof of gunsmith training.


Didn't know that CVA wouldn't send or sell certain parts.. But then when I make repairs to any of my cap and ball revolvers, the part normally comes from a "parts gun".

Also you will find that a lot of the CVA's and others are made in Spain and have been for years.. This is what I've found when trying to track down "gun marks" and such. 
Some of the Cap and Ball revolvers are also made in Italy..

This is only from my experience and only what I've found to be true

I know I wouldn't worry about the barrels being made in Spain.

Just wanted to add;
I just picked up a Numrich Hopkins & Allens Underhammer muzzleloader. I have yet to fire it, but it seems like it should be fun...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

gunsmithgirl not wanting to get off subject but the only problem I have had with CVA is mostly adjustment and cleaning problems.Went on a hunt with a Guy that had a CVA Sidelock,with Scope on it.Looked like it had never been cleaned.I wanted to smack the something out of him take the rifle and give it a Loving Caring home.:grit:

I bought a Navy Arms Firearm one time shot it about a Dozen times,it blowed up on me.I called the Company,they asked if I wanted them to send me another? I told them no I thought I had enough excitement to do me for awhile.

I have Whites,I like them,simple made,good Firearms and American made.Plus Doc White is one heck of a good Guy.

big rockpile


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I would like either (or better yet all) of the black powder rifles from Cabela's. I have a unfireable 1861 Springfield Musket and it would be neat to have one that is fireable. I'd also like either or both of the Brown Bess Musket they have and/or the Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.

Momma just wants to know the links on the web so she can get them for me for B'day, Christmas, etc. Good girl - I support her sewing/quilting/embroidery hobby and she supports fishing/hunting/shooting/fly tying.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> I would like either (or better yet all) of the black powder rifles from Cabela's. I have a unfireable 1861 Springfield Musket and it would be neat to have one that is fireable. I'd also like either or both of the Brown Bess Musket they have and/or the Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> Momma just wants to know the links on the web so she can get them for me for B'day, Christmas, etc. Good girl - I support her sewing/quilting/embroidery hobby and she supports fishing/hunting/shooting/fly tying.


Is that an original 1861 Springfield?

If it is a repro, then it more then likely can be fired... We have live fired our 1861 Springfields made by Armisport using round ball and miniballs (same as a bullet but named different during the Civil War)
We have also live fired the Enfields by Euroarms.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

The one on the wall is an ORIGINAL. I guess I could work on it long enough to finally put it back in firing condition, but with the new ones - why bother?? The action etc on the original works fine, the barrel is ????. I just haven't had it that far apart yet (and I have owned the gun for 10 years - bought it at a yard sale for $50) - probably not going to get around to it anytime soon. Admittedly there is only so much that one has to do, or can do to one of these guns. Lock, Stock, and Barrel is all there is. Does anyone know how to separate the barrel from the lock mechanism or if it even can be done??


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> The one on the wall is an ORIGINAL. I guess I could work on it long enough to finally put it back in firing condition, but with the new ones - why bother?? The action etc on the original works fine, the barrel is ????. I just haven't had it that far apart yet (and I have owned the gun for 10 years - bought it at a yard sale for $50) - probably not going to get around to it anytime soon. Admittedly there is only so much that one has to do, or can do to one of these guns. Lock, Stock, and Barrel is all there is. Does anyone know how to separate the barrel from the lock mechanism or if it even can be done??


The lock just come off with 2 screws.. but that is only the lock plate, hammer, plus the main spring, tumblers sear, sear spring.. The breach plug along with the percussion nipple are part of the barrel and have to be unscrewed from the barrel, which can be very difficult if you don't have the right tools and I would reccommend that you should take it to a gunsmith to have it done...

Since it is an original I WOULD NOT fire it without being check by a gunsmith.. The older steel/iron doesn't have the same quality as the new steel/iron.. Like you said you can get a repro to fire if you truely want to fire one. 

Keep it oiled up, cause around here original Springfields in good shape sell at auction starting at about $1000.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"Keep it oiled up, cause around here original Springfields in good shape sell at auction starting at about $1000. "

Gulp - HMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> "Keep it oiled up, cause around here original Springfields in good shape sell at auction starting at about $1000. "
> 
> Gulp - HMMMMM!!!!!


I'll let you know what the ones sell for in March.. They are up for auction at conestoga auction coompany at the end of March and I will be there.. Unfortunately I don't think I'll have any money to buy, but I enjoy keeping up on the prices..


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

my wife ordered a cva inline uses 209 primers for me back several years ago it was $99 and i have killed several deer with it wouldnt want any thing else. it will shoot just as good or better than one costing $700, i wouldnt be afraid to shoot it against any one thats made. and i only use open sights on it, i never get it out and target practice before the season opens, just clean it and go hunting its never failed me yet.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Back to the original subject. I thought that looked like a good deal on the Remington, even though I prefer a flintlock 54. I called Cabelas to order and she said it is backordered until mid December. I said fine, then before the order was complete, she said wait, there is a new backorder just came up, late January. I said can I still get the mfg rebate, she thought I could, so I ordered. It showed up today. Looks like a well made rifle. I'll have to go shoot something with it. Thanks for the tip.


----------

